# cailifornias medical mj



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (May 28, 2006)

My buddie just got his medical card and said it was the easyist thing ever. How easy is it in you home state?


----------



## Ogof (May 30, 2006)

It is about as easy in Nevada as it is in California.
If you have an illness on the list and can get a doctor to
sign the paperwork for you you are good to go.
After paying the Dept. of Agriculture their money.
The problem is that there are presently no doctor's
in the Reno/Tahoe area. It seems the only doctors
seem to be in Las Vegas. There are doctor's all over
the place in California.
You have to now go to a referral service in
LV and pay them to refer a doctor in LV (more money).
If you do get your license there are no compassion clubs.
They are still illegal in NV.


----------

